# RMX 1967 Coronet.



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Last car for 2014, wanted it to be a nice one. Figured a nice Dark Red Poly Hemi car would be the way to go but I wanted a 2-tone paint job with it. I've done vinyl tops in the past but I didn't want to go through the whole process. The base for the car would be the Foose Coronet. 

The interior is two-toned as well, sort of a faded red (Testors calls this bottle color "Grapefruit") with black, semi gloss like it is vinyl. Everything else was sort of free-style like the pattern and dash colors. 










Engine is fully wired and plumbed. Brake lines run off of the reservoir. and battery is wired (but in there backwards i found out afterward). Even have a dip stick.










Overall the car came out pretty good. I haven't built a Coronet yet that I can remember, but it was very similar or identical to the GTX. The black top was somewhat a problem but came off nicely after a lot of work. 



















...rounded it out with a personal license plate...


----------



## 68cudabarra (Nov 23, 2014)

I like it, good job.


----------



## Old Coyote (May 8, 2013)

A beautiful build sir ............. very nicely done


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice job - I like it.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

cool job, Pete - nice colors, too


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Ditto everyone above! Especially like the custom plate, nice touch!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Starting work on the first of the new year, emerald green '68 Charger, a non-HP 440 car (turquoise engine). Trying to fabricate a factory a/c unit for it.


----------

